# Archer Fish and Puffers



## srhea (Jan 24, 2008)

I just got a 110g x-tall tank from a friend and I am thinking about getting a few puffers and archer fish for the tank. Would they mix well? I am looking for 5-6inch puffers. Also, are there any other types of fish I could add to this tank that would mix?

If the puffers will not mix with the archers I am basically open to all suggestions as to what to put into the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What kind of puffers?


----------



## srhea (Jan 24, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> What kind of puffers?


That is also something I would need to know. I just want a puffer that grows to around 5-6 inches. I would rather have an aggresive one. I haven't really decided on what kind of puffer yet though. I was basically just trying to verify that it would be ok to mix them.


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Most puffers will eat or at least nip at tankmates. You might be okay but it's a trial and error thing.
The most common puffers in the 5-6 inch range are green spotted puffers and figure 8 puffers. They're both brackish fish though.
There are plenty of straight FW puffers though.. If you can find South American puffers they might work well. I haven't kept them but I've heard they're more docile.
If you want an aggressive puffer you could get a Fahaka, but they get over a foot long and will most likely eat any tankmates.


----------



## srhea (Jan 24, 2008)

CichlidAddict said:


> Most puffers will eat or at least nip at tankmates. You might be okay but it's a trial and error thing.
> The most common puffers in the 5-6 inch range are green spotted puffers and figure 8 puffers. They're both brackish fish though.
> There are plenty of straight FW puffers though.. If you can find South American puffers they might work well. I haven't kept them but I've heard they're more docile.
> If you want an aggressive puffer you could get a Fahaka, but they get over a foot long and will most likely eat any tankmates.


Well aren't the Archer fish brackish as well? And I don't want anything that gets too huge being in the tank. I might just try it and see how it works out.


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Archer fish, figure eight or spotted puffers and some mono angels would be a good combo imo


----------

